# Interview With Sound Designer Karél Psota



## donbodin (May 9, 2018)

Thrilled to share the 3rd EP of 'In Conversation'. This time I interview Sound Designer Karél Psota. Karél credits include sample libraries (Instinct) and trailers (Avengers Infinity War, Justice League and more)

Karél also is the instructor for the new Evenant Online Course: Trailer Sound Design: From Source To Cinema (http://bit.ly/2I5bz6Z )

In this video interview, we talk about his journey, gear, software, and vision.
Show notes and links to everything we discuss here: http://bit.ly/2InM29x


----------



## karelpsota (May 9, 2018)

"a quick a way to do money"

Apologies for my broken English haha!

I realize that's there a few french sayings that do not translate to English


----------

